# Bomb Explosion in Maadi



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Would any of you know more about this story?

http://www.egyptindependent.com//news/child-injured-bomb-he-was-playing-explodes

Exactly where in Maadi did this occur?

I'm away from Cairo at the moment, so I'm out of the loop.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Carrefour Maadi and apparently they found two more devices, it seems to be confirmed one moment then denied the next however Embassies have commented on it and put out a security alert


----------

